
TeX/LaTeX Stack Exchange - fogus
http://tex.stackexchange.com/
======
lgarron
Anyone else think the top of that page looks beautiful?

~~~
cxy7z
Yes, but they really geeked-out with the Tengwar in the upper left.

~~~
archangel_one
I don't think it is quite as "geeked-out" since the movies. I think an awful
lot more people would now recognise the script (albeit having no idea what
Tengwar is) - TeX itself is probably more "geeky" now :)

------
zb
The fact that they still haven't replaced the double-hyphen in the n00b banner
with a proper en-dash is a painful irony on a site devoted to TeX.

This has the potential to be a very useful resource though. I hope it takes
off.

~~~
freiheit
They're fixing it. ( [http://meta.tex.stackexchange.com/questions/547/new-
user-gre...](http://meta.tex.stackexchange.com/questions/547/new-user-
greeting) ) Your comment here got mentioned in one of the comments there.

